# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  ρυθμιση κεφαλης ps2

## makis_d

Μπορει καπιοσ να μου πει πως μπορο να ρυθμισο μια κεφαλη πλαυστασιον 2?

----------


## gRooV

Ρίξε μία ματιά σε αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/kat_ps2laser.php
Μόλις το τελείωσα!  :Very Happy:

----------

